

Ask HN: What Google is doing with Sparrow mail? - Aladdin83


======
f1fe
Just a guess...but probably applying a lot of formal process to a once
informal team. Thankful that they did release an updated version for iOS 6 and
the iPhone 5.

------
treskot
Doing what they do the best. Kill a good startup.

------
liongo
They will make a desktop client soon :)

